# New Glock 20SF-Win 175gr ST report



## RDub (Mar 5, 2011)

Winchester 10mm 175gr Silvertip



Taking a look inside we find a powder charge of 9.3grs.



This is a very coarse and flattened ball powder.



Weighing the bullet we find it weighing 176.1grs.



At the Range, shooting at a 25 yard target, 5½" circle, same size as the 'black' on a standard 25 yard pistol slow fire target.



Rounds fired from a Glock 20SF, factory 4.6" barrel and stock spring, over a Oehler model 33 chronograph. Skyscreens centered 10' from the muzzle.
Temperature at the Range; 60-70°
RH 45%
Elevation 2700'
Clear sky


----------

